# London Muslim Sisters Meet up - All welcome!



## KittenPaws

Dear Sisters & all friends,

I would like to organise a London meet up on one of the above dates. 
Cant wait to hear from you all.

KP
xoxo


----------



## Guest

i have voted...but isnt that too soon...see what the others think...  ..oooopppss just checked my diary hun i cant make either of those dates  

restaurant sounds yummy..


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Sadly I won't be able to make any of those dates as I fractured my foot in November and still hasn't repaired itself yet :-(
Inshallah have a great time and report back!
love
Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

Salaams

Im going for the Saturday 19th - lunch time. I can make that date insha'allah or I dont mind pushing it back a bit if it enables more to come. Maroush is lovely - been there before   

Any Saturday lunch time is preferable for me ( or a sunday actually dont really mind) just give me a week's notice pls!

xx


----------



## Iman

btw - is anyone on ********? it might be better when we have fixed a date to chat on ******** so we can recognise one another and also organise /confirm the venu and time etc ( for safety since this is a public board and there might be some 'funny 'people watching who want to turn up IYKWIM! not other FF posters but others  - better to be safe then sorry.)

or we could do it via PM.

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam ladies. Iman bedtime soon? Im so tired. Ok we wil def sort this out. I wil think of a dif way-poss the pm way iman sugstd is best.


----------



## soni

Salam All,

Thanks kitten paw for arranging everything.  

Unfortunately I cannot make any of these days as lots of weddings and family functions have been arranged for the same dates and weekends are busy for next 3-4 weeks but would love to read about it later 

Iman I am on ******** and would love to chat with u and others.Please let me know if any of u r interested and I will PM my ID to you ..... 

Hope rest of you are doing well....tomorrow is the big day for me as I will know if my embies have thawed or not!!!! All in Allah's hand.

Have u heard about Maarias? and if she had her FET Hope all is well.

Love,

Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam sisters, 

Well so far we have 3 of us ready for a nice lunch out on the 19th. I will pm those who can come on that day my mobile number and from there we will decide together a venue. I was going to change the date but though im sure there will always be times some can and some cant make it. InshAllah we will have more of these meet ups and meet each other at some point. 

I really hope that more can make it, and soni if your around even for an hour or two that would be fab! 

Snowbelle- so sorry about your foot! Howd you manage that! Hope you get better soon  

Im actually really looking forward to this lunch!


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
I would love to come to lunch on the 19th - subject to dh's approval  - who will be on babysitting duty  .

However, as my test date is the 18th I don't really want to commit myself too much, as I might just be so down in the dumps I won't be able to face it....inshallah that won't be the case  

I am on ******** if that helps...don't think we should be discussing the details on here...

Mariax

PS - Snowebelle: sorry to hear about your fractured foot


----------



## KittenPaws

That would be fab if you can make it. InshAllah you do get your BFP but if not know that we are there for you and will always try our best to make you feel better.

Allah knows best. Make dua that Allah gives you strength at this trying time.


----------



## Iman

ooh I am looking forward to this!!  yum yum chat chat  

Maarias and Soni I have sent you my ******** ID. Kittenpaw I've replied to your message too.

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Okay so far we have attending on the 19th for lunch:

KittenPaws (me)
Iman
Maarias

Wish you could all come   xoxo


----------



## ApplePieMum

Salaams Sisters
I would love to meet up. Can someone PM me with the time and place? Are we brining our youngsters and what is the approximate 'per head' cost for lunch please? Any particular colour (hijab or flower or something?) we're wearing to recognise each other?

InshAllah we'll all get to meet next weekend. Allah is so great as I've been praying for a FF based network of friends and what better than you all!!

Mahria


----------



## KittenPaws

I have replied on other thread to you. I am so so so happy this is happening. InshAllah we will have a great time. I have PM you! xoxo


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone
I feel as if I'm missing out  , give me a few more weeks to get used to the aircast and then I'll be along for the next...I keep wobbling backwards at the mo lol! If anyone wants to see the photos just pm me!

love to everyone
Snowbelle
Ps
Is anyone based in SW London??


----------



## KittenPaws

those photos would crease me up! go on then! haha! 

Did you see my lovely pics (not) on ********!


----------



## DreamTeam

Your photos are cool. My laptop totally died a couple of months ago so lost all my photos so don't have that many :-(. You don't have any of you and your DH!!! Need to see the happy couple



Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

i can send you one, but its hijab less! of me with DH!


----------



## Maarias

Snowbelle - I'm in swlondon - whereabouts are you?


----------



## DreamTeam

just pmed you


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam again ladies. Cud u pm me by latest thursday with a rsvp 4 sat lunch. If bringn little bubbas tel me so i wil request baby chairs. V.much lkn forward inshallah xox


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam Ladies,

Please also PM me if you need details for anything (how to get there, my mobile number, etc)

Love KP


----------



## KittenPaws

BUMP! 

Dont forget to pm me with final yes/no!


----------

